# Hello all



## NotRespectedHubby (3 mo ago)

Greetings!

I just joined the forum. I just need a place to speak my mind sometimes. Im 58 yo man in my 3rd marriage. It is her first. Im still working and will be for many years before I can retire.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

NotRespectedHubby said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I just joined the forum. I just need a place to speak my mind sometimes. Im 58 yo man in my 3rd marriage. It is her first. Im still working and will be for many years before I can retire.


@NotRespectedHubby Welcome to TAM!
I hope your username isn’t whats going on! Speak your mind, make comments or open your own thread if you want. And if you want help moving to “respectedhubby” there is plenty of advice here for that too!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Hi. !


----------

